# Best bandsaw blade I've ever used and very reasonably priced.



## live4ever

Thanks for the review. Can you compare these to a Woodslicer? It's my go-to but nearly double the price.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Did you use the Olsen, or the Olsen All-Pro blade?
Just curious, as I have been pretty happy with the All-Pro for resawing. 
Nice review.


----------



## Ken90712

Interesting and I will give them a try. I just bought the riser kit for my Grizzly 14 inch Band saw and need some bigger blades. I have used timberwold for ever but if these are as good as your saying it will save some $$$$.
Thx for the info.


----------



## mbs

I don't recall the specific Olsen blade I used but I've never been satisfied with any Olsen blade. Maybe I didn't purchase they correct one. And I've never used a Woodslicer although I've heard good things about them. I don't do a lot of resawing and the resawing I've done was basically cutting a board in halves rather than making veneer. The 3/8" Diamond blade did a nice job of it.

I'd like to hear others comment about their experience with Woodslicers and Diamond blades.


----------



## Woodendeavor

I have been praising the Diamond blades for some time now on the forums. I learned about them from the same person you did, Hal Taylor. I had primarily used Timber wolf blades before and decided to buy a 3/8" diamond for some curve work I was doing thinking that if the blade was just mediocre I did not spend too much money on it, I never put the Timber Wolf back on. I tell anyone and everyone, make the change and never look back


----------



## gfadvm

At that price I need to try one of these. Others have bragged on these as well. And I've already got too many BS blades! Thanks for the review.


----------



## mbs

The price listed is the shortest blade. They increase in price based on the length just like other manufactures.


----------



## LeChuck

This is encouraging. I recently bought that same blade and planning to try it soon…


----------



## Bobsboxes

I have run these for 2or 3 years now, I also run the 3/8" 3 tooth blade, I resawed 10" walnut this morning on my 14" rikon, with Carter guides, was one planer pass from being perfect. They are resonable priced and the service from Hal Talyor is top notch.


----------



## live4ever

How quietly do these blades cut? One of my favorite aspects of the Woodslicer is the relatively quiet cut - are these also quiet or similar to other blades?


----------



## Dunelm

These look very interesting. The 3/8" seems to be popular but is the 1/2" better for straight (not curved) resawing? If others have had good success with the 3/8 maybe that's the way to go.


----------



## cabbie

I'll have to give these a look. I'm thinking of getting a Woodslicer, but this sounds like equal or better performance for much lower cost-win/win!

Jim


----------



## Stormy

OK I just bought one.


----------



## mbs

Live4ever - I don't do enough blade changing and bandsawing to have noticed the noise level of the blade. And I haven't used a woodslicer. I recently watched a video of the woodslicer and I was impressed with the surface finish.


----------



## NormG

I have used nothing but Timber Wolf blades. I just received a new one and for the first time I am not thirllled wiht the cut of this blade. I will try one of these for sure.

Thanks for the review and possible new blade


----------



## NormG

Just ordered one. Also found out they are less that 10 miles from our Fredericksburg District Office


----------



## mbs

The bad thing about these reviews, mine included, is we don't have (or take) the opportunity to do good comparative testing. I'm sure the first bandsaw blade I used was junk but I probably thought it was great because I was likely comparing it to using a jigsaw.

These reviews remind me of something a friend told me onetime. "the winner of every foot race looks fast compared to the losers. But, the winner of the first race looks like a slowpoke when matched against faster runners in the second race." It's all relative, right?

Norman, please post your comparison to the Timber wolf when you've had a chance to give the Diamond a good workout.


----------



## Surfside

Thank you for the review. They have pretty fair prices. I actually use different saw blades, like Lenox, Starrett and Haltbar too .


----------



## Jenine

Looks like I am jumping on the bandwagon and ordering one up! Thanks!


----------



## TheFridge

So. Thoughts on them a couple years down the road?


----------



## shampeon

FWIW, I've been resawing and milling with a 3/4" 2 TPI blade from them, and it's been great. Had it on about a year.


----------



## ScottKaye

Where are you guys ordering these from?



> Just ordered one. Also found out they are less that 10 miles from our Fredericksburg District Office
> 
> - NormG


----------



## ScottKaye

And yes, I know its an old thread but I was just turned on to these blades myself


----------

